# Drivers Side Window 2003 Malibu



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounds as though your window motor operated the window to the down position and now the system won't put the window back up. Common GM problem. 
Depending on your level of skills: After removing the door panel, which may require you to disconnect the wiring from the switches, etc. Re-connect the window switch and check it for current leaving the switch when operated. IF you have current from the switch to the motor, then of course check out the motor. IF the motor doesn't work, there is only one choice: a new replacement motor. BUT- if the switch proves to be the problem, you may be able to repair it yourself. Some years ago GM went to window switches that utilized small ( 3/32" diameter) gold plated contacts within the switch assembly. After removing the switch assembly, place it on a clean surface for dissassembly. When you get it apart you will see the upper contacts made into a pliable piece of rubbery material, the lower contacts are usually made into a harder material. The upper one's are the contacts the switch moves. When you can see the gold looking contacts you may notice a slight film on them, this is what is causing the contacts not to work properly. Use a *new, clean* rubber eraser as on a pencil to very lightly rub across the contacts to clean them. Wipe with a clean, dry cloth to remove the eraser residue. Reassemble and I'll bet the switch will work. I've done this many times. Seriously- I learned this at a local GM dealer. GM dealers often use this and then GM warranty charged for the new switch that was never installed. YES- that and other tricks of the trade do happen. Good Luck, David


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you very much. I will try that. I really love this forum because there are some very smart people here.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My 91 Olds had this problem, but it was both windows that stopped working, all at once. The cause was a broken ground wire. The break was in the junction/flex tube between the door and the frame. It was easy to repair, once found. The driver's side window lift motor had to be replaced due to it gradually failing. The window would go up only a little bit at a time, very slowly. Took, oh, five minutes to raise the window. 

Lift motor replacement on that car was pretty easy: drill out the rivets, take out the old motor, replace with the new one, bolt it in. Not sure how hard it would be on a 2003 Malibu, but I doubt that's your problem anyway. It's probably the switch. Mine is pretty twitchy from almost 20 years of kids spilling cokes and milkshakes on it. :jester:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thurman said:


> It sounds as though your window motor operated the window to the down position and now the system won't put the window back up. Common GM problem.
> Depending on your level of skills: After removing the door panel, which may require you to disconnect the wiring from the switches, etc. Re-connect the window switch and check it for current leaving the switch when operated. IF you have current from the switch to the motor, then of course check out the motor. Good Luck, David


That's where I'd start



Bigplanz said:


> My 91 Olds had this problem, but it was both windows that stopped working, all at once. The cause was a broken ground wire. The break was in the junction/flex tube between the door and the frame. It was easy to repair, once found.


Check for power and ground at the motor


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks yall. Every little bit of advice helps.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I came across a websight today while researching my problem. I now have pictures of how to remove the door panel and switches on my car. It is Bodyshopzone.com. I would make it a link but I dont know how. This site is fantastic!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

http://bodyshopzone.com./


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. I just thought I would let everyone know I fixed my window and it turned out to be a bad switch. The motor was fine and it was not that hard to fix.


----------

